# Aristo Switches



## Rob_TPA (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a new Aristo-Craft FA1 that tends to derail on Aristo-Craft switches. All of my other engines(USA, Bachmann, LGB) have no problems with these switches. Any solutions? Thanks, Rob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if everything else is fine on it, then they are all wrong and the switch is wrong, or just your FA is having problems. 

(I think the answer is clear, but you can improve Aristo switches, see my site) 

First check the gauge of all the wheels (compare them to your other locos) I'll bet is is not it. 

Next check that the loco trucks swivel nicely and freely, grease if needed. This is possible, might be he problem. 

Last, check that your brand new FA, that is much lower than the previous models, is not hitting the track with the pilot as it goes through the switch. This means the switch is level, and the track connecting to it is level and smooth. Check the cross level of the tracks too. 

"Grounding" of the pilot on the unlevel track is very common with this loco. 

I think this is your problem, if I have to guess with very little information. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rob_TPA (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I have already raised the pilot and made sure the trucks are free moving. I will check the wheel gauge. The engine is more sensitive to track conditions than my other engines. When it goes the switches I can some times hear a "bump" near the frog and other times not. 
I will let you know how the gauge is. 
Rob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob, is this a "Wide Radius" switch or a #6? If it's a WR, follow the suggestions on my site, about 3 things you need to do... if it is a #6, you may try filling the frog flangeway in a bit. 

Lay down on the ground and figure out what is happening, which wheels derail and where in the switch? Does it do it at all speeds? Sounds like you may have a gauge issue. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the wheel gauge on your FA1


----------

